
Facebook Stumbles with Early Effort to Stamp Out Fake News - tareqak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-30/facebook-stumbles-with-early-effort-to-stamp-out-fake-news
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Sarah Frier / Bloomberg: Sources detail Facebook's fact
checking efforts: little room for nuance, slow pace of checks; source says
some fact check publisher deals are worth ~$100K/year:_

